# One testicle....



## SHAKESPEARE (Jan 30, 2007)

My Pomeranian is about 5 months now and still has one testicle. The vet is saying that since he's 5 months now, it is least likely for the other testicle to come down. They brought up neutering him which I'm totally against, not because I want to breed him or anything but I just don't feel the need to. I've done a few research and read many websites and they all kind of tell me different things. 

I was thinking that I might as well wait until he's almost a year old and maybe by that time, he'll have two testicles. 
I know that by then, if the other testicle doesn't come down then, I will have to get him neutered and so they can find the other testicle so it won't cause any harm or cancer.

He is also AKC registered and I would like to show him one day but I've read that since he has one testicle, he will not qualify. I do have a 1 year health guaurantee with the breeder that I purchased him from but I love him way too much to take him back. He has the greatest personality.

What are your thoughts? How long should I wait before finally making a decision to neuter him?


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

I'm of the opinion that anyone not interested in breeding should neuter. The health and behavioral benefits far outweigh the risks to me. Neutered dogs are less likely to want to roam, less likely to have aggression issues, less likely to mark the house, and will not develop testicular cancer. Neutering also eliminates or reduces the risk of prostate problems, and other tumors of the rectal area. It definitely does NOT make your dog a sissy. 

As far as when to make the decision, that's for you to decide, possibly with the assistance of your vet. Mine usually waits a little longer to neuter cryptorchids than he would a normal dog, in case it might drop. So maybe around 8 months to a year, instead of neutering at 6 months.


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

SHAKESPEARE said:


> My Pomeranian is about 5 months now and still has one testicle. The vet is saying that since he's 5 months now, it is least likely for the other testicle to come down. They brought up neutering him which I'm totally against, not because I want to breed him or anything but I just don't feel the need to. I've done a few research and read many websites and they all kind of tell me different things.
> 
> I was thinking that I might as well wait until he's almost a year old and maybe by that time, he'll have two testicles.
> I know that by then, if the other testicle doesn't come down then, I will have to get him neutered and so they can find the other testicle so it won't cause any harm or cancer.
> ...


I am sorry to say that if indeed that second testicle doesn't come down his rate of cancer goes way up..... 

He does need to have both testicles descended to show him. 

I dont think waiting a year is going to be a big deal.... but just know that if it doesn't descend then neutering is going to be a must due to the cancer issue. 

What bothers me is that your breeder requires his return in order to stand by her guarantee and this is a sure sign of a not reputable breeder..... did you purchase him as a show dog???? did the breeder determine that he had show potential??? or are you saying you want to show him strictly because he is a purebred dog??? I am not being argumentative just curious..... because many dogs while they are absolutely beautiful are not show quality and show quality means being really nitpicky about every little thing..... even in my litters of champion parents I only place one or two pups in show homes and every other pup goes to pet homes. 

Have you discussed the issue with your breeder???? 
it bothers me that you have to return the pup for the guarantee you should have a conversation with your breeder and see if this is actually the case, if she is responsible that will not be necessary. 

good luck 
s


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

Lorina said:


> I'm of the opinion that anyone not interested in breeding should neuter. The health and behavioral benefits far outweigh the risks to me. Neutered dogs are less likely to want to roam, less likely to have aggression issues, less likely to mark the house, and will not develop testicular cancer. Neutering also eliminates or reduces the risk of prostate problems, and other tumors of the rectal area. It definitely does NOT make your dog a sissy.
> 
> As far as when to make the decision, that's for you to decide, possibly with the assistance of your vet. Mine usually waits a little longer to neuter cryptorchids than he would a normal dog, in case it might drop. So maybe around 8 months to a year, instead of neutering at 6 months.


Lorina, 
this person said they wanted to show..... many people will show and not breed and if they are showing they can't neuter..... 

I have puppy people now that have shown their dogs to championship and are campaigning their dog.... so the bitch is intact even though she never intends on breeding..... at some point when she is done showing she will spay her but for right now she is intact. 

if this person has hope of ever showing their dog that testicle has to come down and they can't have him neutered 

showing and breeding are not mutually exclusive. 
s


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

> and if they are showing they can't neuter.....


I understand, but he can't show if he's crypt, either. If he can't show either way, I think it's better for the dog to be neutered.


----------



## SHAKESPEARE (Jan 30, 2007)

I never said that I wasn't going to neuter him and I do know that if his other testicle doesn't come down, that is a greater chance of him getting cancer. 

Basically when I posted this up, I wasn't asking for anyone's advice on breeding or telling me that I should think about neutering.

My point of posting this forum up was basically about how long it would actually take for a testicle to come down. If it doesn't come down, then YES I will eventually end up getting him neutered. 

But I never said anything about returning him to the breeder. I have grown attached to this boy and I love him so much. He's my little boy and will always be. I did let the breeder know and she is sorry and didn't know about his conditions and she's willing to take him back and give me back my money but I can't do that. 

I just pretty much wanted to know how long I should wait to see if his testicle comes down.

But thank you all.


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

> I just pretty much wanted to know how long I should wait to see if his testicle comes down.


If your vet said it's not likely to descend, I'd get a second opinion from another vet. I know my vet has suggested some clients wait several months past the normal six month point to see if they'd drop, and I've known people to wait up to a year and a half before deciding to neuter their crypt boys.

A vet would be able to poke around the area and see if s/he can't feel where the testicle is located. If it can't be palpated, it's not as close to surface.


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

It's good that you have already informed the breeder, that way they can try prevent breeding future pups with this problem. Your original reasons for getting your pup may affect how your breeder deals with the situation, if you got him on a spay/neuter contract or a show contract. 

I understand that you are attached to your new pup and that you don't want to have to give him back for a refund. I have been in a simillar situation to that, my show prospect sheltie ended up being way too big for standard. The breeder offered a trade for a dog that had just started his show career or a refund of the difference between pet and show price. I chose the partial refund, because I was already attached (this was my first purebred) and I ould still use him for obedience (which was my original intent of getting a new dog).


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Find a Reproductive vet and have them do an ultrasound. That way you will know IF the testicle will ever descend. If the teste is in a place it can't descend you can take action and it will mean less exploration to find it. It will also lessen the wait period and the chance of cancer incurred by 'just waiting'


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

SHAKESPEARE said:


> But I never said anything about returning him to the breeder. I have grown attached to this boy and I love him so much. He's my little boy and will always be. I did let the breeder know and she is sorry and didn't know about his conditions and she's willing to take him back and give me back my money but I can't do that.


I personally think it stinks that she would make you give back your puppy in order to honor the guarantee..... and give you back your money..... 
If you bought your pup as a show prospect I would give you back half your money at minimum and/or put you on the list for a future pup and I WOULD NOT make you ever give back your pup.... 

it drives me nuts when breeders say that if you want your money back you need to give your puppy back.... that is as good as having no health guarantee at all.... because most people are like you and are attached to their dogs and would never give them back .... and knowing that its a sucky way of basically not giving a guarantee on your puppies because they know that nobody will give the pup back..... 

to me that is no guarantee at all and is the sign of a less than reputable breeder..... not to mention that she should have checked to see that his testicles were down BEFORE she sold you the pup.... another sign of not being responsible. 


none the less..... 
I don't think a year is a problem to wait.... 
S


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

let me tell you a story of another monorchid dog....my male BC.....he only had one descend as well and at 8 mo (earlier than i like to do w/ my males) i had him neutered.....the vet had to go in and find the other testicle and he told us it was a good thing that we had had him neutered at that time instead of waiting till 1-1 1/2 yrs (which i prefer) as the retained testicle was already in a state that we could have lost him due to infection from it w/in the next 2-3 mo......i wouldn't take a chance on that if he were mine.....you can always show in other areas rather than conformation......


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Very good point Tirluc, that's why I suggested the ultrasound, it cuts down on the need for exploritory surgery and will let the OP know quickly IF the undescened teste will descend or is unhealthy and am immeadiate nueter is needed. I know it may cost a little money, but if it could sae the dogs life, or show career it's worth every penny!


----------



## Snowshoe (Nov 17, 2006)

SHAKESPEARE said:


> My Pomeranian is about 5 months now and still has one testicle. The vet is saying that since he's 5 months now, it is least likely for the other testicle to come down. They brought up neutering him which I'm totally against, not because I want to breed him or anything but I just don't feel the need to. I've done a few research and read many websites and they all kind of tell me different things.
> 
> I was thinking that I might as well wait until he's almost a year old and maybe by that time, he'll have two testicles.
> I know that by then, if the other testicle doesn't come down then, I will have to get him neutered and so they can find the other testicle so it won't cause any harm or cancer.
> ...


I would make sure that the testicle is not cancerous. If it is not cancerous and you feel like waiting for them to decend, I would say a year and no more. 

As for showing, you can't show a dog with one testicle. Also, if you neuter, you can't show. You could, however, do obedience and agility. 

A one year health guarentee isn't that great. Most good breeders will provide a health contract for a minimum of two years. I know that in larger dog, you can't get a dog OFA certified unless it is two years old. OFA testing is used to determine whether the dog will be displastic. 

In my opinion, if you didn't buy him specifically as a show dog, then I'd go ahead and neuter. There's no point in having an intact dog. Intact dogs are at risk for more health problems. Plus, small breed dogs mature more quickly, so it's not like you need the hormones for proper growth.


----------



## allforcanis (Apr 22, 2007)

IMO, If a male dog has none or only one testicle he should be neutered immediately, as soon as he is old enough to handle the surgery.

Some points from vets prespective:

Another point is a dog with a single visible testicle can manufacture sperm, breed and reproduce but the genetic defect will be passed on to his puppies which is highly undesireable. 

For dog having only one testicle in the scrotum, called a cryptorchid or retained testicle, the other testicle can be in the abdomen or in the inguinal canal (inner thigh region). It is important to remove the retained testicle because it can become cancerous later in life.

To get a glimpse on how the surgery (neutering, with one testicle) is handled, 
visit below,
http://lbah.com/canine/dog_neuter.html


----------



## SHAKESPEARE (Jan 30, 2007)

Shalva said:


> I personally think it stinks that she would make you give back your puppy in order to honor the guarantee..... and give you back your money.....
> If you bought your pup as a show prospect I would give you back half your money at minimum and/or put you on the list for a future pup and I WOULD NOT make you ever give back your pup....
> 
> it drives me nuts when breeders say that if you want your money back you need to give your puppy back.... that is as good as having no health guarantee at all.... because most people are like you and are attached to their dogs and would never give them back .... and knowing that its a sucky way of basically not giving a guarantee on your puppies because they know that nobody will give the pup back.....
> ...



Yes, that's exactly what I told the breeder that I bought him from. I told her that I was very disappointed and could not believe that she calls herself a professional breeder and would sell someone with problems. My dog also has extremely weak knees that could pop in and out at any time so I have to pay close attention to him.

I told her that I will not give back the dog because I've grown so attached to him and it's not possible to give him back. 

We have come to an agreement and she will refund me almost half of what I got him for. She's going to look at the medical bill first and if it's true what I told her, then she'll send me a check.

But I'm still hoping and wishing that his other testicle will come down soon.


----------



## SHAKESPEARE (Jan 30, 2007)

I have thought it through and I have decided that I'll wait for a year. He still has one more shot left and when we go in again, I'll have them check him very well this time. If by then, it doesn't come down, then I'll have him neutured. 

Thanks to you all! 

Please help me pray that it'll fall down.


----------



## Misskiwi67 (Mar 30, 2007)

Small breed dogs mature very early, and the inguinal canal has probably closed. The chances of that testical coming down are VERY slim. Why risk your dogs health by waiting? 

What is more important, the dogs health, or the body part??


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Ok, so not only does he have an undescended testicle, but Luxating Patella (weak knees)? This is a dog that definatly should be nuetered. Luxating patella will be passed to the next generation as will the undescened teste. The patella problem could cause him to blow a ligament in the ring if you are showing, so be careful. It can only be corrected surgically. A breeder worth her salt would pay for the surgery or refund your money and not require the pup to be returned.


----------



## SHAKESPEARE (Jan 30, 2007)

Well, she's only willing to pay for him being neutered. I wasn't too happy still but what can I do. That's all she's willing to pay for. I definitely won't give the dog back to her and so pretty much I have no choice but to take what she offered. 

It would of been nice if she was willing to pay for the neuter and the knee surgery but that's not an option to her. It'll cost way more than the puppy. 

I just think that, her being a breeder, doing that as a living, she should know her dogs more and not sell dogs that aren't going to be what she had said they were.


----------



## Snowshoe (Nov 17, 2006)

SHAKESPEARE said:


> Well, she's only willing to pay for him being neutered. I wasn't too happy still but what can I do. That's all she's willing to pay for. I definitely won't give the dog back to her and so pretty much I have no choice but to take what she offered.
> 
> It would of been nice if she was willing to pay for the neuter and the knee surgery but that's not an option to her. It'll cost way more than the puppy.
> 
> I just think that, her being a breeder, doing that as a living, she should know her dogs more and not sell dogs that aren't going to be what she had said they were.


How well did you research her when you bought the dog? Did you visit a meeting of your chapter of the local Pomeranian club of America? Does she show her dogs? If so, how well do they do in the ring? Does your dog have champions in its background? 

Did she certify the knees, joints, heart, eyes, and other genetic problems through OFA, CERF, PennHip, or through a genetic test? 

If she hasn't done these things, then you were had. When buying a dog, it's buyer beware. 

You wouldn't buy a car, and THEN ask the sales person what is the part you would most commonly replace on the vehicle, and if you could get a warrenty, would you? 

BTW- Carla is right. YOu should neuter your dog. The whole point of showing is to prove breedworthiness. If your dog has bad knees, then already it is not breed worthy.


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

cshellenberger said:


> Ok, so not only does he have an undescended testicle, but Luxating Patella (weak knees)? This is a dog that definatly should be nuetered. Luxating patella will be passed to the next generation as will the undescened teste. The patella problem could cause him to blow a ligament in the ring if you are showing, so be careful. It can only be corrected surgically. A breeder worth her salt would pay for the surgery or refund your money and not require the pup to be returned.



I just think we have to remember the first post.... which said that they weren't interested in breeding but wanted to show..... 

Showing and breeding are not mutually exclusive.... 

I have shown a dog with epilepsy.....we finished his championship and we neutered him after he finished.... I have to honestly say that if he hadn't seized when my girls came into season we probably wouldn't have neutered at all..... but his seizure pattern was such that we needed to.... however, he would never have been bred.....regardless of whether he was neutered or not. 

The original post clearly said that they weren't interested in breeding but wanted to show.... so even with the loose patellas, while he shouldnt ever be bred... that does not exclude showing..... and many people like to show their dogs even if they never plan on breeding or using the dog for stud... so I dont think we can forget that. 

Should this dog be neutered... yeah.... but I can totally understand why the original poster is holding out hope that the testicle drops... its hard to let that dream of showing go..... what are the odds of that happening at this point.... slim to none... but ok.... lets hope..... if that testicle drops then she can show him.... if she wants... .the luxating patellas don't prevent him from being shown as long as they have not necessitated being surgically repaired.... but they have to know he should never be bred no matter how great he does in the breed ring. 

if he needs to have the patellas surgically repaired then that does preclude the showing aspect and he should be neutered as well.... 

but keep in mind that they don't want to breed.... just to show.... and that is two different things 
s


----------



## Snowshoe (Nov 17, 2006)

Shalva said:


> but keep in mind that they don't want to breed.... just to show.... and that is two different things
> s


I suppose that's true. I guess that I was taught that the only point in showing is to prove breedworthiness. However, there are things that simply showing will not weed out- your dog's seizures, for example. 

That's where the reputation of the breeder comes in.


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

my boy started having seizures when he was 3 points from his championship..... of course we never bred him.... but we did finish his championship.... I do periodically get stud inquiries about him and I always just answer that he is not available and is neutered.

the original intent of showing was to evaluate breeding stock but I do think that has changed a bit and more people are competing in breed just for the fun of it. 

S


----------

